# Photo 3Rd Party Hosting - Who Do You Use



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Fellow Outbackers.

I have always used Photobucket.com to store photos I use in this forum. They were my "Third Party Host" for all the photos I created to be helpful in the forums. I tried to add a photo today to share in a thread. Lo and behold, Photobucket.com is under new management and I can not get to my photos without a paid subscription. To make matters worse, I log in to Photobucket through Facebook. Never had a problem logging in until today. Photobucket wanted to verify that I am really me so they want to confirm through the email address they have on file. Unfortunately for me, that email address is at least six years old. They sent me a confirmation email to that old address. I figured I'll just log in to my six-year-old email address.







Fat chance, I have no idea what my password used to be at that old address. After a couple of solid guesses that email I am locked out of until I call the 800 number to try and prove I am who I am.

All this explanation is to let you folks know that should you see the "Third Party Hosting is Not Authorized Insert" on photos you used to see... well let's just say Photobucket.com isn't my favorite internet company. I am not the only person with a problem. Check this link to read how Photobucket broke the internet: https://medium.com/@AxelUnlimited/how-photobucket-broke-the-internet-and-why-you-should-care-4a244bda6b7e I should have known better than to think free would always be the price. So... what third-party host do the rest of you use for your linked photos?

Leigh


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Liked from Photobucket free account....


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use dropbox. It's not free, $9.99 a month, but it's easy to use.

Todd


----------

